# And So It Begins My New Bike !!!



## Spence36 (Mar 16, 2016)

My new project
 39 Schwinn deluxe Autocycle will post progress so far just took it outta the box and put the fork on bitchen bike so far !


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 17, 2016)

nice start. rare fork!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice. Loves me a prewar canti frame with DD fork!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I still kick myself for not buying that restored (dark blue) DD Canti that sold here about a year and a half ago! Can't wait to see it all together. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 17, 2016)

Was it the one I bought?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2016)

Woooow!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2016)

Welcome to Club DD!


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank Guys !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 17, 2016)

Right on man!!
This is the only Schwinn Motorbike type framed bike I have. My go to bike. My BF Goodrich


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Was it the one I bought?
> 
> View attachment 296302
> 
> ...




Yep that is the bike. You still got it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Mar 25, 2016)

Bike of my dreams.  Please keep the pictures coming as you put it together.


----------



## Dave K (Mar 25, 2016)

Bike of my dreams.  Please keep the pictures coming as you put it together.


----------

